# More Nauticals



## ssgmeader (Mar 29, 2015)

As Les had pointed out previously, some more great blanks on an ugly kit.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Mar 29, 2015)

Man, that cherry with blue is SWEET!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 29, 2015)

Adrian - Those are nothing short of fantastic. The Cherry Burl and blue resin is the perfect combo IMO. Well done man

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 29, 2015)

Have to give credit to @lathemaster for the cast blank. I sent him some burl cut offs and this is one of the ones he returned in trade. Tube is painted black and really made the blue deep.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 29, 2015)

Shiver me timbers! Those are nice!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 29, 2015)

Well done Adrian ! I agree the blue is the standout of the group!!!


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 29, 2015)

Over the top! Blue is also my fav. Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn the torpedoes (aka Les) those are gorgeous. Love those kits and the wood and the execution.


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 30, 2015)

Some great looking, well turned and finished timber on some more Butt Ugly components.
Top photo looks like a bit under turned on the nib end?
In the 3rd photo looks like turned out of round on the nib end?

Les


----------



## Johnturner (Mar 30, 2015)

Very nice -I think the kits are great.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 30, 2015)

rdabpenman said:


> Some great looking, well turned and finished timber on some more Butt Ugly components.
> Top photo looks like a bit under turned on the nib end?
> In the 3rd photo looks like turned out of round on the nib end?
> 
> Les



@rdabpenman 

Les- Ease up, Everyone has their own opinion on what components they like or in the case of those of us that sell for a living what their market wants. For example, I'd never stick a decal or sticker on top of anything I do but I don't bring it up every time I see something of yours with one.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 30, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> @rdabpenman
> 
> Les- Ease up, Everyone has their own opinion on what components they like or in the case of those of us that sell for a living what their market wants. For example, I'd never stick a decal or sticker on top of anything I do but I don't bring it up every time I see something of yours with one.



Yep, Colin you are right, everyone has there own opinions.
I have mine and you have yours.

Les


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 30, 2015)

Les the Buckeye is at .522 at the nib and the diameter of that nib lip is .526 - I actually overturned all of them by about 4 thousands except the Curly Cherry, which is right at .526/.527 depending on the reading. For some reason in person they look better being overturned by that small amount and actually....feel correct .. I think is how I would express it. Not out of round either, (I TBC with out bushings so I don't typically run into that) But as you can see how these assemble the only thing anchoring the nib to the barrel is the transmission waaaaaay back up by the clip assembly, so this seems to have created a bit of ...slop, an ability to move the nib side to side as it floats freely and not in contact to the lower barrel of the wood. Les did make a good point in an earlier thread with these about the quality control. you can see that they are cast parts, the one shown almost looks like it's slouching when the pen is held upright, and another I have has the seam along the ridge from the casting. There should be a 6th, I posted a photo of one that totally crack in half because I hit it with a punch. My point being is I think it's important to share these things when discovered on new kits, so that others can benefit from the shared experience. I like the "concept" as a theme. just not necessarily the execution by the MFG. I've learned 2 things....1- When doing art one can enforce there own aesthetics onto the audience. 2- When doing sales it's important NOT to force your own aesthetics/wants/needs onto the customer. (It what's known as prequalifying) Personally I would never buy this pen, and felt I was taking a risk by making a batch for consignment with this small shop. It's encouraging to hear that maybe it wasn't such a risk after all based on the comments above. If there's a market for them and they sell ..so be it-I'll replenish them and allow that niche market to make me some hobby money.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Informative 1


----------



## EricJS (Mar 30, 2015)

Adrian, the cherry burl and blue resin blank resemble an old world map of a coastline. Beautifully executed!


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 30, 2015)

EricJS said:


> Adrian, the cherry burl and blue resin blank resemble an old world map of a coastline. Beautifully executed!


My thoughts exactly -- with the nautical theme, an olde-time map is a great blank to use.

Nice work on them all 

I wish they'd make these kits mechanically similar to the Gatsby -- the nose cone is fixed to the barrel, the clip and faster fixed at the other end, and the transmission sticks up waiting for the finial/knob that operates the twist action. That way there's no slop at the nose/barrel, and the end of the blank is not exposed. Looks more professional IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2015)

rdabpenman said:


> Yep, Colin you are right, everyone has there own opinions.
> I have mine and you have yours.
> 
> Les



Les I have bitten my lip so many times regarding your numerous (and increasingly frequent) Butt Ugly comments but I will now address them as a member, nothing more. Anything I say here has no bearing on your membership because I'm checking my Admin hat at the door. 

There's no denying that you are a skilled pen turner, but your pens have less personality and "warmth" than many of the new pen turners here. Your pens are ... for the lack of a better word . . . sterile. Lifeless. Machine like. I find very few of your pens to have much more character than you yourself do so perhaps it's true that an artists work is a reflection of themselves. But I've never felt compelled to tell you that because I didn't think it would add anything positive to the conversation. 

I get really defensive for my fellow members when I see them getting unduly insulted. Adrian proudly shared the fruits of his talented labor with us, and you didn't just critique it you poo-pooed it. Stop doing that please. It brings nothing but negativity to an otherwise joyful celebration of a member's EXCELLENT piece of work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2015)

Adrian, this has nothing to do with the current distraction, Scout's honor I was interested buying that Cherry with blue cast soon as I saw it, but I've had too many balls in the air this week to have remembered when I saw it last night. Is it for sale? If so I'm a buyer. I think that pen would look great in my retired USN Chief dad's shirt pocket. I know he'd be proud to sport it.


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 30, 2015)

EricJS said:


> Adrian, the cherry burl and blue resin blank resemble an old world map of a coastline. Beautifully executed!



Excellent! That was the goal. My wife helped pick the blanks on the pewter ones. She thought the Buckeye looked like drift wood, and loved the idea of a coastline with the blue and cherry burl.

@Kevin It's yours if you want it. PM me and I'm sure we can work a trade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah, that cast blue cherry burl is a perfect match for the kit! Nicely done on those pens, Adrian.


----------



## Sirfishalot (Mar 30, 2015)

Awesome work Adrian!

JayT


----------



## Johnturner (Mar 30, 2015)

My daughter did a 4 year stint in the USN and I am definitely making one for her. Thanks for the post in is a good reminder!
John


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 30, 2015)

I like it. I have been meaning to get one of these kits for my daughter in law. She loves anchors. And I would like to make one with blue resin and burl...like the ocean.


----------

